# Beginner needs help with plant selection on 4 gallon finnex



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok. I have formulated a plant list. I need help weeding out the ones that will not do well with the stock 13 watt pc light. It is obvious in a 4 gallon tank I do not need all of the species. For right now I am thinking 3 different species for the back, 3-4 mid, 2-3 front. Or is that many species to much?

Foreground:
Anubias nana
Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae--micro sword
Nymphoides aquatica--banana plant
Eleocharis acicularis--dwarf hairgrass

Mid:
Ceratopteris thalictroides--water sprite
Rotala macranda--rotala magenta
Ludwigia repens--ludwigia broad

Background:
Egeria densa--anacharis
Hygrophila difformis--wisteria
Myriophyllum pinnatum--myrio green
Myriophyllum heterophyllum--myrio red
Echinodorus rubin--red rubin
Cabomba caroliniana--cabomba


----------



## luckydud13 (Jun 21, 2008)

You might need more light.....


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

I realize I may need more light in the future but for now this is what I have to work with. I don't want to invest $100 in lighting now if I am only going to fail. I have already looked at a fixture that has 2 18 watt pc bulbs....But for now can I grow these plants? I tried to find only plants that were easy/ low to medium light.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

This is a small tank so I would stick to some small plants. Some of them you have grow to big for such a small tank. If you want to use the Anubius nana in the front I would go with the petite nanas. I would go with a micro sword or blyxa for midground and a rotala species for the background. It will be very hard for you to grow Rotala macranda w/o pressurized CO2 so I would stick to rotala colorata or indica or even a bacopa. Small tank, small leaves will make it look bigger then it is. Even HM would look good in this tank.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

dewalltheway is correct and has some good tips.

Could you please post pictures of your tank as you go along.

I too have a 4 gallon finnex that I have not set up and am not sure what I am going to do with it...


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

I am going to attemot to document this tank. Tank and substrate arrive Monday. I did manage to find another 18 watt pc light I forgot I had. So if the 13 watt doesn't provide enough I will add it. Just working on a good online site for plants. I did find a store that was selling aquatic plants but they looked suspect. Worst case scenario I will get get 2-3 of those plants and add to the tank till I make my mind up.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

merk1 99, I will be following your post closely and hope all goes well with the setup.

When Swap n Shop is running again you can post the plants wanted and get them from fellow members. This is the safer and better way to do it, make sure you read the PTrader feedback before buying though (it should be multiple current and possitive ratings).

Later...


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

All right the tank, light, filter, and substrate are all do in on Tuesday. I went down to the river and pulled a few rocks for the tank. I do have a driftwood pc just not sure if I will use the driftwood or rocks till I get the tank filled. Anyways can't wait.

Here is my revised plant list so far going to order them in a day or two.

fore:
anubias nana dwarf 
Eleocharis parvulus dwarf hairgrass

mid:
Nymphoidea aquatica
Blyxa japonica dwarf asian grass

back:
Rotala indica narrowleaf
Bacopa caroliniana-amplex broadleaf

What can I do to make sure they do not have snails or other baddies? I have read 1 part bleach to 19-20 parts water for 1-2mins. My tank is most likely not goin to have fish to eliminate pests....


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Looks like everything is coming together for you:thumbsup:

I have not tried to eliminate all snails from my tank but I have heard the bleach treatment is a way to remove them from plants before you add them to the tank.


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well the tank arrived today cracked. Now the vendor is sending me out a new one so I won't see it till Monday or Tuesday. Just called my wife about my other order which has my 20lbs of Eco Complete and ferts. Of course she tells me it is on the porch because water is pooling under the box. So my guess is the Eco Complete bag is shot....I have no tank to put the ECO in till the new one gets here. Will my substrate magic bacteria now go bad? Would you complain to Dr. Foster and Smith or just let it go? Now I have to hold back ordering my plants till I know for sure when the tank will arrive....Even though the tank is broken it still looks pretty slick.


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

Looking at the tank I am guessing 20lbs will be over kill on the ECO. Boy is it a small tank. I looked at and ECO-system 3 and it looks larger because of the hood. I did measure the dims and they are correct....


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

That is some bad news, sorry. Check the ECO and if it is still alright sotre it in a bucket, if not then have Dr. F&S replace it. I agree these tanks are pretty slick. Keep us updated.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I had a bag come from them broke as well and if you call their customer service and tell them the bag broke they will send you another one right away. They are very good about those things. They didn't even want the bag they sent back so I ended up with an extra bag that I used.


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

How do I know if the ECO is still alright? 

I hope this early trouble isn't signs for trouble to come...

To think I only wanted to make a betta more comfy....

Too bad they stopped make the Finnex 8 because I want one of those too,,,,


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

The eco itself will be fine. I have had some dry out before and then reused it in my tank without any problems.


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok I won't worry about it them. I will just throw in a bucket with some water and start the filter on it. I wonder should I feed it to start the cycle. That way I will be a week ahead.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

I have not thought about starting it in a bucket but I think it will work. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well as suspected the Eco had ripped and leaked. But the substarte was still wet throughout so I just threw it all in a cooler with an airstone. Threw about 2 cups of betta bowl water in there and an airstone.

The good news is the replacement tank shipped and will deliver on Friday if all goes well. So if all goes well on Friday I will get the soil in the tank and get the filter heater and light going. Then I can order plants over the weekend and get them to deliver Tuesday or Weds. Get the plants in and then the following day the betta goes in. What an expensive betta.

Question....I was thinking of adding 3/4''-1'' of peat moss on the bottom of the tank. Then cover with 2 1/2''-3'' of Eco. Any ideas of how this would work?


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I call Dr F&S to complain about the ECO leaking, and they are sending me a new bag. I told the lady I just wanted to alert them of the problem and wasn't looking for new product....But they insisted....


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

That is some pretty good customer service. Although they do have a problem with shipping their products. I ordered items that arrived with dented/smashed boxes, but the items were still functional.


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

I work in the packaging industry and I was calling from that angle. Well I guess I will have substrate for my next nano tank....


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I ordered the plants today since the tank arrived intact. So I got all that I wanted in my last list and then I added some glosso. Everyone seems to have it....Anyways I doubt my light will be good enough but we will see.

Now my next challenge is to find peat moss in New England when its almost winter....yikes!


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Check your local nursery, they should have some year round.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

You definitely don't need a whole inch of peat moss under your soil though. Really a light dusting will be sufficient. Any more then that and I'd worry about it rotting to quickly.


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have read that and was thinking about maybe a 1/4'' of peat moss. Hopefully I don't have to buy a 40lb bale.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Why add the peat moss. The ECO should be fine by itself. Since this is your first it might be best to stick with just the traditional setup without the extras that might cause troubles with molding and discolored water.


----------



## PinBallAnnie (May 17, 2008)

This looks quite a bit like my tank thus far, so good to compare notes (and maybe crib a little) from the responses. Ecocomplete, the Finnex 4g, which I like very much--had it about 9 months. 

I'm looking for a good heater for this size, so if you find a good one post the details.


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a stealth 25 watt have yet to plug it in. Tank is at 61 degrees b/c house is cold. I will plug it in tomorrow after the tank clears....pics for sure... The peat moss is because I am using Diane Walstad/Tom Barre no CO2 method. The peat moss will provide nutrients for the ECO. Tank will be heavily planted on Tuesday. I have read quite a bit on this method. I am ok if the water is not ultra clear, in nature there is very little very clear lake ecosystems....


----------



## PinBallAnnie (May 17, 2008)

Keep us posted! Curious how the peat goes for you....

Cardamine lyrata arriving this week, and I bought a Hydor Theo heater--I went for smaller, but I hope it does the trick. When it looks like something I'll post pictures.


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

Just got the news from the plant place. Won't have the plants till next Weds or Thursday. You think they could have put something on the web site that it takes a week and a half to ship.......Hopefully the tank won't suffer in the meantime....I am thinking about buying another stock Finnex light for the tank. The 13 watts seems dark to me. I would feel more comfortable getting another 13 watts on the tank... I am not looking to get in the high light category. I am ok to be in the low to medium light.

My options for lighting are:

$35 for a new finnex 4 light

$85 for a 2 fan 3 13 watt light fixture from catalina or the below 2 lights

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...al2x18watt12powercompactstriplightwlunarlight

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...alifeaqualightdoublelinearstrippowercompact12


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

The 2 fan 3 13 watt light fixture from catalina sound like the delux model. If money is not an issue then this will give you the most light.

If you are not looking to spend as much you can get one of these clip on that work pretty well:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+8154&pcatid=8154

If you get the Coralife Aqualight-Double Linear Strip Power Compact-12" be sure to change out the actinic (blue) bulbs.


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm going to have to think about the light for a day or two. The catalina will give me more light than I want as I do want to keep it so I don't have to does CO2. But the Coralife is only 3 less watts....I guess I need to check the cost of the bulbs to make the decision. Plus I need to research catalina fixtures to make sure they are decent...With the catalina I can always just run 2 bulbs.


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

Still waiting on the plants to arrive. Its taking forever. The supplier said I should have them no later than Thursday. Once I get it planted I will post pics otherwise there is not much to see. I have a too big pc of driftwood that I need to cut down. Also my daughter is insisting I put her pink and purple hoop in the tank. I need to figure out how to aqua scape around it since it is her fish. 

I have pretty much decided on buying the catalina 3 13 watt system. I will probably only run two lights but who knows down the road I may go with CO2 so why not buy one light instead of upgrading later.

I am having fun with this tank. My only problem is its so small its hard to have any fish. I would love to get a finnex 8....


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well my first load of plants is delivering today. And I have a few odds and ends delivering either tomorrow or Saturday.

I am going to order from Catalina the 2 bulb 13 watt light fixture. Its $40 dollars cheaper than the custom 3 bulb light from them, and I believe that the 26 watts will be good enough. I am not ready to truly commit to DIY CO2 or pressurized. I have excel and want to start there.

Bulb selection does it really matter if its 6500k, or 10k? My understanding is 6500k is more what plants need?


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

merk1_99 said:


> Bulb selection does it really matter if its 6500k, or 10k? My understanding is 6500k is more what plants need?


I've found that there is no difference in plant growth with any number between 5,000k and 10,000k. It's just a matter of preference. The lower range tends to be yellower where the higher range tends to be bluer.

I go more for the higher range as I like that color spectrum, but I swap from 10,000k to 7,200k to 6,700k depending on my mood.

So pick anything between 5,000k and 10,000k and your plants will be fine.


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool. This freshwater is so much different than saltwater. A 6500k in salt will outgrow a 10-12k bulb all things considered equal.

Plants and pics later...

They sent me regular anubius nana....not the petite as ordered....this plant place is just killing me...Also the didn't have my dwarf hairgrass or blyxa japonica. So I got some java fern, and crypts. I was able to score a small amount of dwarf hairgrass, and some peacock and java moss from someone in the swap and shop. But I won't have those till hopefully tomorrow. Can't wait to plant....


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

I am thinking I will cut off the leaves on the crypts and just plant the root/rizome? But I may change my mind on that before I get home.


----------



## AzJim (Jun 4, 2008)

So, what's happening with this tank? I just read this whole thread, all three pages of it and now have a deep hankering for an update, or maybe a picture. 

--
Jim


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a FInnex four gal and I hope I am not too late on this suggestion. For more light I just went and bought one of those Home Depot $20 lamps. I use it along with the 13 W light that came witht the finnex and I can grow anything, I was finally able to grow HC. Once I got the HD lamp on there THe HC took off in a couple of weeks. I highly recommend them. I have since removed the 13 w light and know I just use the HD light.

You can also look at the Ott lightes that Ugly Genius uses, you would have to contact him about the specs though as I have not used them but they look great on his tanks. 

As far as fish I used to have a dwarf puffer fish in mine, Just one though. He/she was very comfortable until my DIY CO2 system back up into the tank and the PH levels raised too much for him. he wasnt the same after that and died a few weeks later. (I have pressurized now). Now I have 8 Rasboras Briggatae in there along with 12 tiger shrimp and it always activity going on. Its quite fun to watch now. The Rasboras are very small and I think the perfect size for this size of tank. I got mines from Pedro on this forum. 

I hope I helped, And I cant to wait to finally get to see some pics, already.


*EDIT*: We really Finnex owners really need to get the Finnex tank club going, I think I see a new Finnex four gal every month on this forum. LOL


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I am on vacation starting tomorrow and will update with pics. Instead of buying a new light I had and old 15 watt t-8 lying around. I threw that on with the 13 watt kit light and it has helped immensely. The growth in the tank with no ferts so far has been explosive. I have trimmed once my tank but I am letting it grow willy nilly for now as I think I will be purchasing another Finnex 4 for a male hm/plakat. I did take out two of the Java ferns and put them in a seperate tank. I may be removing one of the banana plants as well since it is crowding my val, and a crypt which has had some explosive growth. Good news is I have plenty of plants to put in the finnex. This is such an addiction the small tank size makes me want more. I promised my wife after I took down my 75 gal reef that this 4 gallon would be the only tank. But now I want another, and I possibly have space for another 4 gallon tank.....This will be the last new tank I think for awhile.


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is the link to the thread with pics of the tank when I first started it. I will try and get new pics on in the next couple of days.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/78174-tarzans-jungle-finnex-4-gallon.html


----------

